# New Pellet Gun Gets The Job Done On Some Squirrels!



## Shadow11 (Jan 1, 2017)

I bought this .22 pellet gun a couple of weeks ago at walmart, along with a can of 200 pointed .22 pellets. I had been looking at all those pellet guns for a few years now, and finally broke down and decided to try this one. I only paid $99 for it. I love this thing.

I sighted it in that night in my basement, and took it out for the 1st time behind my house at about 8 am the next morning. I walked in about 200 yards and sat down. After about 10 minutes, there were squirrels jumping all around me. I had a blast. In a little less than 2 hours, I had 8 squirrels, and decided that was enough. I killed all 8 of them in about a 1/2 acre circle.

This gun gets the job done, atleast at fairly short range. Out of the 8 squirrels, I only had to shoot one of them a second time to kill it. The rest of them went right down. They were mostly head/neck shots with a couple of shoulder shots. I think what makes it so good, is how quiet it is. All the other squirrels would stay close by, and didnt hide for long. I watched a group of 3 chasing each other from tree to tree. They made 2 large circles around me, and then finally came into the big oak that i was standing under. I was able to get all 3 of them, in the same tree, in less than 2 minutes. Ive taken my real .22 rifle on the same property dozens of times in the past, and never came home with more than 3.

I went back to walmart and picked up 3 more cans of pellets. Ive been going down in my basement, and just target practicing about everyday. I cant wait to take it back out.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 1, 2017)

Wtg.


----------



## Doug B. (Jan 1, 2017)

Great hunt! Way to go with the new pellet rifle!!!


----------



## lagrangedave (Jan 1, 2017)

That's amazing shooting, what was the food source?


----------



## RJR (Jan 1, 2017)

Great job! I'm lucky to get that many with a shotgun.


----------



## Shadow11 (Jan 2, 2017)

lagrangedave said:


> That's amazing shooting, what was the food source?



Acorns mostly. There are a few hickory trees around. I think I was in their "highway" to the creek to get water. There is about 40 acres of neighboring land that is almost all hardwoods. With the drought, I dont think they have a water source over there.


----------



## Bass105 (Jan 3, 2017)

Wtg on the squirrels.  Did the scope come with the gun or was it an additional purchase.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Lone Hunter (Jan 3, 2017)

I wonder how velocity compares to the old Sheridan.

I can't hunt the deer here in town, but probably could get a squirrel or two past the boss.


----------



## Shadow11 (Jan 4, 2017)

Bass105 said:


> Wtg on the squirrels.  Did the scope come with the gun or was it an additional purchase.  Thanks for sharing.



Yes the scope is included. 


I went to that same spot this morn. I only saw 3 squirrels, but never even got a shot off. It was a little breezy though, and still very wet from all the rain.


----------



## 3ringer (Jan 4, 2017)

What kind of air system does it have?  pump , c02, break over ?


----------



## optimum7 (Feb 23, 2017)

Good Shoting, congrats! 

I love air gunning for small game, people under estimate how effective they are, they were good in the pas,t now that they are mostly sold with the suppressors build in they are simply outstanding for small game.


----------



## optimum7 (Feb 23, 2017)

3ringer, He has a breaker.


----------



## kmaxwell3 (Feb 23, 2017)

Nice


----------



## Buckhead (Jun 4, 2017)

I have a Beeman Kodiak chambered in .25.  It is a big, heavy, break barrel.  About as effective as a .22 short out to 30-40 yards.  Never had to shoot a squirrel twice.  Have taken backyard critters up to nuisance raccoons.


----------

